# Sayings that makes you wanna :scream:



## niffnoff (Jun 1, 2011)

What sayings really wanna make you set a nuke on that persons general direction.

At the moment my facebook and other social network sites are all.

"the awkward moment when... (stupid phrase here)"
 

and seriously, a big rock is needed


----------



## Yaris (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate it when people insult others by calling them "fuck boys." It's a really stupid insult and it's quite annoying.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 1, 2011)

Never heard that one being honest. Haha what's it supposed to mean?
(A guess) An insult to call people gay or something?


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 1, 2011)

just "JOSHIN" ya........


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone using Gay as a slur. Few things make me as angry.


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 1, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Anyone using Gay as a slur. Few things make me as angry.



guilty 
however my gay brother calls me a fag all the time...


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jun 1, 2011)

I hate hearing "that's what she said" yes its funny, but I swear im not talking sexually when I say something and someone butts in with that's what she said. Everyone laughs I want to bash my head on a rock. Haha


----------



## Yaris (Jun 1, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Never heard that one being honest. Haha what's it supposed to mean?
> (A guess) An insult to call people gay or something?



I think it's sort of colloquial. Basically it's saying that someone is trifling, annoying, or anything unfavorable.

EDIT: For example, "I hate James, he's a fuck boy." or "You are a fuck boy."


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 1, 2011)

"It is what it is."

I heard that so many times from lazy ass NCO's in the Army that simply didn't want to put forth the effort to do the right thing for their soldiers, and let them get fucked over by a stupid detail, or letting an unnecessary punishment continue.  




Yaris said:


> I hate it when people insult others by calling them "fuck boys." It's a really stupid insult and it's quite annoying.



Thanks for that. I've been on the hunt for a new insult. 'Dickhammer', 'fucknugget', and 'douchenozzle' have kinda wore out their welcome.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 1, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> "It is what it is."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I've been on the hunt for a new insult. 'Dickhammer', 'fucknugget', and 'douchenozzle' have kinda wore out their welcome.



And thank you for those


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 1, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> And thank you for those





I've got a shit ton. Take a curse word, and add a random object, or another random curse. Not all of them are insults, though.

Spoiler tags added because this IS an all ages site, and a list of swear words might be NC17 


Spoiler



Sexbiscuit
fucktable
dickshitter
shitfucker
fatty mcfatfatfucker
queefclock
queefsock
cockholster
cumreceptacle



I could go on for days.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 1, 2011)

"Everything happens for a reason..."

Makes my blood boil. Tragedy or loss is not a necessary condition for something good to eventual happen further down the line. Anyone that makes you eat a shit sandwich for the hope of a sweet dessert is an asshole- even if it makes Fate an asshole- and therefore not deserving of defensive rationalization.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 1, 2011)

"Not tonight, I'm on the rag."


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 1, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> "Not tonight, I'm on the rag."



So glad the ol' lady never says that...

The shower is your friend


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone that says "no homo" can suck my left testicle. I hate that shit. It just makes you look insecure.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 2, 2011)

"just sayin" i flick ym fiance everytime she says it. i cant stand that shit. that along with "pretty ok" wtf is that even supposed to mean god damnit. i hate it when people use those.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

_"Having your cake and eating it too"_

What's the point of having a cake if you can't eat it?

Also, when Slipknot fans refer to the band as _Slippy. _Sorry, but that just sounds so stupid.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Also, when Slipknot fans refer to the band as _Slippy. _Sorry, but that just sounds so stupid.



   thats fucking hilarious!


----------



## Origin (Jun 2, 2011)

Anytime anyone says anything about karma or having faith or some retarded trendy bullshit from a philosopher the person never met or understood. Basically sycophants and idiots.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 2, 2011)

we had a thread like this once that i put up. got closed tho: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/142454-modern-phrases-annoy-you.html


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 2, 2011)

for me its when people end a sentence with the word "but", for example:
"yeah he's a pretty good singer but"


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 2, 2011)

"k"


----------



## Korngod (Jun 2, 2011)

anything related to Juggalos and Juggalettes


----------



## pink freud (Jun 2, 2011)

"More than you can shake a stick at."

Bitch, don't presume to know anything about my stick-waving skills!


----------



## Cynic (Jun 2, 2011)

"smh"

It usually just feels condescending in general to me.

"Random"

but it would take me all day to explain why I'm annoyed by this word.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't stand it when people refer to things as "the shit" or the excessive use of prejudiced insults such as "gay", "faggot", "spacker" and "retard", specifically over the internet, and also by schoolboys. I also can't stand Facebook abbreviations such as "lol", "lmao" and "rofl".



Korngod said:


> anything related to Juggalos and Juggalettes


 
I've always wondered, what on earth are 'Juggalos' anyway?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate every word in the English language.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 2, 2011)

NatG said:


> I've always wondered, what on earth are 'Juggalos' anyway?



You're better off not knowing.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 2, 2011)

When slipknot fans have the words maggot or (sic) in any of their sentences.

example- M4gg0t 4 L1f3!! stay (sic)!!! 

Every time I hear that, I want to kill somebody with a fucking rock.

Also when people say "no offense, but..." + something that you find offensive


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone who starts a sentence with "I'm not racist but..." ALWAYS ends up being a racist.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 2, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> I've got a shit ton. Take a curse word, and add a random object, or another random curse. Not all of them are insults, though.
> 
> Spoiler tags added because this IS an all ages site, and a list of swear words might be NC17
> 
> ...




Fuckbullets??


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 2, 2011)

leandroab said:


> Fuckbullets??




Don't forget the old standby "fuckbeans"


A couple for me:

literally
destiny (my mom's been going on about that one recently)


----------



## -42- (Jun 2, 2011)

Fourteen year olds using six year old memes.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

people who overuse the n word, or people who use gay as a replacement for stupid, lame, etc.

and a +1 to the "anything to do with juggalo's/juggalettes".


----------



## Arterial (Jun 3, 2011)

people who type "your" for when you're is meant to be used.


on topic with the made up swear words

_cunt-muscle_


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 3, 2011)

I TOTALLY agree with "it is what it is" and "everything happens for a reason." The first one makes no sense and the second one is either terribly obvious or religious rationalization. To me, they're both excuses for not taking action.

And  at the "I'm not racist, but..." I still can't believe anyone actually thinks that is Not the same as donning a KKK hood before speaking, yet I hear that phrase a probably once a week.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 3, 2011)

I TOTALLY agree with "it is what it is" and "everything happens for a reason." The first one makes no sense and the second one is either terribly obvious or religious rationalization. To me, they're both excuses for not taking action.

And  at the "I'm not racist, but..." I still can't believe anyone actually thinks that is Not the same as donning a KKK hood before speaking, yet I hear that phrase a probably once a week.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

"I could care less" this I only ever see being used or being said by Americans but it annoys me so much because it doesn't make sense in the context they use it in!

Yes it's a double negative, BUT IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE. When you apply simple logic to the phrase it's obvious that "I could care less" doesn't make any sense and is Americanism gone too far. The original British phrase "I couldn't care less" makes perfect sense and requires no alteration.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Chickenhawk said:


> I've got a shit ton. Take a curse word, and add a random object, or another random curse. Not all of them are insults, though.
> 
> Spoiler tags added because this IS an all ages site, and a list of swear words might be NC17
> 
> ...



Fuckin genius.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

-42- said:


> Fourteen year olds using six year old memes.



THIS +

people who have never played portal but insist
"the cake is a lie"


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

Another that annoys me is when all the kids who firmly believe they are gangsters always say "i'ma make it do what it do".

Nothing, well... almost nothing gets more annoying than that.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

The english language meets St00pidity I guess with kids like that xD


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> The english language meets St00pidity I guess with kids like that xD



Something like that. 

The part that utterly confuses me about such a statement as that is why on earth someone would make themselves sound so unintelligent as to say something that purely stupid.

And when generally they mean they are intending on doing some simple task, why not just say for example "I'm going to wash the dishes." But rather spit out the ridiculous phrase, "Dishes need washed, i'ma make it do what it do."

It's just fucking stupid.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Curt said:


> "Dishes need washed, i'ma make it do what it do."




Stupid phrase is stupid.

but it made me lol so much I might make a sig out of it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 3, 2011)

Curt said:


> "Dishes need washed, i'ma make it do what it do."



This sounds like one of those sentences from the grammar portion of a high school SAT.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> This sounds like one of those sentences from the grammar portion of a high school SAT.



Now that you mention it. 

It really does remind me of one of those "Please choose the sentence which contains proper grammar usage." portions. 

The sad part is, my youngest brother is like this.. He wears pants that I fear will fall off with no effort, shirts that could be used as parachutes, and wears his hats so cocked off the side of his head that i'm surprised it stays on at all, and he utters phrases like that all the time. It _really_ gets on my nerves.


----------



## DavyH (Jun 3, 2011)

lol

.... generally inserted after something only vaguely funny, and showing the same level of self-control as laughing at one's own jokes.

Webspikz and textspikz of any nature. English is confusing enough without being rendered completely unintelligible.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 3, 2011)

The use of "be" instead of "are", such as in "They be trippin'!" or "You be fine!"

"I'm just joshing you!" or "I'm just pulling your chain!" or any phrase that means "I'm just joking!"

Poor Yakov Smirnoff joke parodies. You know the "In Soviet Russia, ____ ____ you!" He has other jokes, and even he knows it isn't funny anymore!



niffnoff said:


> THIS +
> 
> people who have never played portal but insist
> "the cake is a lie"


 
This! +1

That's our phrase!


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Indeed man, anything portal was made in the intentions of portal gamers haha.
GLaDoS ftw!

"Remember our motto, if at first you don't succeed, then you fail" - Lol.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 3, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Anyone using Gay as a slur. Few things make me as angry.


 

Never go anywhere where young crowds hang in public cause then your head will explode from anger 

I know a few gay people and they say it doesn't bother them at all...infact, one of em says it too.

I say it (rarely), but then I've never had anyone in person say that it upsets them, otherwise I'd stop.


EDIT: Sometimes I get frusterated with how many damn people respond with; "just chillin" when you ask em what's up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

Using Gay as a slur is commonplace in the UK, it's just second nature to say it. If it offends anyone, I don't want to know that person. I wish to surround myself with good-humoured, laid-back individuals.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Using Gay as a slur is commonplace in the UK, it's just second nature to say it. If it offends anyone, I don't want to know that person. I wish to surround myself with good-humoured, laid-back individuals.



Our humour is...dark to say the least. But then again I think sarcasm is very hard to not be in England.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 3, 2011)

Any Chat speak. 

One of the kids on my bus ends pretty much every sentence with, "Lawls...JKz."

Makes me want to kill things.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 3, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> "Everything happens for a reason..."
> 
> Makes my blood boil. Tragedy or loss is not a necessary condition for something good to eventual happen further down the line. Anyone that makes you eat a shit sandwich for the hope of a sweet dessert is an asshole- even if it makes Fate an asshole- and therefore not deserving of defensive rationalization.


Freaking annoying saying. can't stand people who say that, but I usually don't respond or show anger. 




dragonblade629 said:


> The use of "be" instead of "are", such as in "They be trippin'!" or "You be fine!"


What about pirates then?


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

They are pirates, there be pirates or PIRATES!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

I pronounce pirates the same way I pronounce pilates.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 3, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> _"Having your cake and eating it too"_
> 
> What's the point of having a cake if you can't eat it?



I think you misunderstand this phrase.

As in you can't have a slice of cake in your hand AND be have eaten it. It's just a way of saying "you can't have it both ways"

Also people misusing the word literally.

A conversation I had once went like this...

Him: "Oh man I was literally on fire out there today" 
Me: "Oh REALLY? And you didn't get third degree burns all over your body? Wow you must have seriously fireproof clothes there dude!"
Him....


----------



## groph (Jun 3, 2011)

"it goes without saying" - then why did you goddamn say it?

" X much?" - like "sarcastic much?" when somebody is commenting on someone else's sarcasm. Boils my blood.

"I could care less" - it's I COULDN'T care less, as in "I cannot care any less about this than I presently do," not "I suppose I could give a bit less of a shit but this isn't quite as big of a deal as the figure of speech I am using is intended to make out of it, so I'll just knock it down a peg or two on the list of things I don't really care about and sound like a moron in the process." 

"Random" - as in "well that was random." No it wasn't, it was an event that was the product of a cause and effect relationship, somebody made the choice to participate in an event that was deemed "random" by some moron. Nothing anybody does or says is random.

EDIT: and lol @ pirates and pilates. I like to pronounce pilates like pilots, so it sounds like if you're taking pilates classes you're expecting to learn how to fly, and you inevitably walk away very disappointed.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 3, 2011)

DavyH said:


> lol
> 
> .... generally inserted after something only vaguely funny, and showing the same level of self-control as laughing at one's own jokes.



I didn't think I'd have anything to contribute to this thread, but this drives me up the wall as well.

Guy 1: hey lol
Guy 2: sup lol
Guy 1: nm lol
Guy 1: just chillin lol
Guy 2: awesome lol
Guy 1: wanna do something? lol
Guy 2: sure lol
Guy 2: what? lol
Guy 1: dunno, mabe a movie lol
Guy 2: sweet lol

I love my friends, but some of this do this, and it drives me fucking INSANE. I have watched them type shit like this, and they're not actually laughing, not by a long shot. It's basically taken on the meaning of a punctuation mark. I just want to slap them when I see this.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

^ that one makes me rage as well.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> Indeed man, anything portal was made in the intentions of portal gamers haha.
> GLaDoS ftw!
> 
> "Remember our motto, if at first you don't succeed, then you fail" - Lol.



Portal <3

I wish there were more chapters in the Portal 2 single player. I almost didn't want it to end.


----------



## Curt (Jun 3, 2011)

groph said:


> "it goes without saying" - then why did you goddamn say it?
> 
> " X much?" - like "sarcastic much?" when somebody is commenting on someone else's sarcasm. Boils my blood.
> 
> ...




The "random" thing really gets on my nerves. The largest part of why I hate that word is because I do "competitive sniping" for MW2 and Black Ops on xbox(which is similar to MLG style tourney's but you don't have to leave your house and it's snipers only) and every idiot refers to someone who is less "known" than them within the circuit as a "random". And it gets annoying quickly...


----------



## steve1 (Jun 3, 2011)

when you're looking miserable or thoughtful and some absolute fucktard says "cheer up, it might never happen" or anything along those lines.


----------



## liamh (Jun 3, 2011)

'Skanking' -if you say this you are a cunt


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 3, 2011)

'at the end of the day.....'

And other such assorted knee-jerk phrases.

'Just one of them things'

also, 'I was sat'. I know it's a grammar thing, but it's said so often and it pisses me right off.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Curt said:


> Portal <3
> 
> I wish there were more chapters in the Portal 2 single player. I almost didn't want it to end.



do me a favour. DONT TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT P2!!!!!!
I'm yet to play it. :3


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

anthonyferguson said:


> 'at the end of the day.....'
> 
> And other such assorted knee-jerk phrases.
> 
> ...




I don't mind at the end of the day, as long as it's something actually meaningful and not said in order to try and cheer someone up. 

At the end of the day shit happens, is the one I seem to like while.
At the end of the day it coulda been worse? 
Makes me want to drop kick a nun or something....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

anthonyferguson said:


> 'at the end of the day.....'


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>




....I won't edit my post.. I will just say. I now hate.... well have a guess...


----------



## Edika (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I pronounce pirates the same way I pronounce pilates.



And if you stress the last syllable instead of the second you will pronounce pirates like Greeks do!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Using Gay as a slur is commonplace in the UK, it's just second nature to say it. If it offends anyone, I don't want to know that person. I wish to surround myself with good-humoured, laid-back individuals.



I'm pretty laid back and good humored. That shit just offends me, and it offends my friends who are gay. Sorry if that makes me a person you don't want to associate with.


----------



## Edika (Jun 3, 2011)

groph said:


> "Random" - as in "well that was random." No it wasn't, it was an event that was the product of a cause and effect relationship, somebody made the choice to participate in an event that was deemed "random" by some moron. Nothing anybody does or says is random.



It depends. I used this expression (or something similar in my native language) to signify something completely illogical. I mean I new it wasn't actually random and the act or sentence I just witnessed arrived by a sequence of events, but the sheer stupidity of this act or sentence was so imense, I could only process it by considering it as random. Other alternatives would be socially unaceptable.

I hate when people use internet stuff in real life. When someone says in real life "I just lol'ed" should be killed wit fire (and lot's of it).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually, and I don't know if this counts... but a few of my friends on Facebook write "best friend" as one word.

"bestfriend"

"bestfriend"

I mean... WTF?


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 3, 2011)

On facebook usually:

When someone says that they like something that they hate and say "oh wait"
i.e. "I love working the weekend so much!.....oh wait." 

When someone says "first" on a post. NO ONE FUCKING CARES!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hate when people say, "I gotta do me". I get what they're trying to say. I usually just jokingly respond, "Eww, keep that shit private!"


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


>




Holy good gravy. I need to destroy something now.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 4, 2011)

Saying "Ya know what I mean?" 

No I don't, now go drink a nice tall glass of shut the fuck up and leave me alone juice.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 4, 2011)

I think I might actually start saying lol in real life and overpronouncing it so it's almost like 'lawl' just to annoy people because I'm surprised how many people are so uptight over something like an essentially meaningless phrase.


----------



## decypher (Jun 4, 2011)

"Thats what I'm talking about"

fuck, why didn't you talk about it?


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2011)

steve1 said:


> fucktard


here's another one which annoys me


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Antimatter said:


> I think I might actually start saying lol in real life and overpronouncing it so it's almost like 'lawl' just to annoy people because I'm surprised how many people are so uptight over something like an essentially meaningless phrase.



People whose main language is English, and say "lol" out loud, irk me a little bit, but I can stand it. However, a good chunk of my friends speak Spanish only, and they say "lol" out loud, and I go nuts. My cousin used to say it, and I just couldn't stand the fact that we were having a conversation in Spanish, and he would literally say "lol." It really disgusted me. How would you guys feel if I was having a conversation with you in English, and all of a sudden I started laughing in Spanish? "Jajajajaja." Makes me look stupid. Same thing applies to "lol."

Also, I just got a text from my friend right now asking me if I wanted to go out tonight. She literally wrote "What you think?". I can't stand that shit. I'm sorry, but I can't manage myself when people say "What you mean?" or "What you saying." I don't care if they say it, but for fuck's sake, don't WRITE it. It's stupid. Apparently auxiliary verbs are useless nowadays.

This one doesn't really annoy me, but I just don't understand why people say it. Why do some people (specially British people) add an "r" at the end of some words? For example: "What do you think of my idear?".


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 4, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> This one doesn't really annoy me, but I just don't understand why people say it. Why do some people (specially British people) add an "r" at the end of some words? For example: "What do you think of my idear?".



I thought aussies did that? Not to offend or stereotype one countries dialect.
:') Can't remember adding R at the end of my sentences xD


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 4, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> I thought aussies did that? Not to offend or stereotype one countries dialect.
> :') Can't remember adding R at the end of my sentences xD



Haha I might be mistaken. But it was British people who first came to my mind. However, now that you mention it, Australians are very prone to do that, too. But I've also heard Americans say it, though not very frequently.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2011)

Without sounding like a pompous prick, I think a lot of these things are, generally speaking, class-specific linguistic ignorance. The ones people are complaining of Brits using I only see lower class people using and I'm sure it's the same for what's being said of their country's misuse of English too. 

There are of course exceptions to this though, I know of highly intelligent, educated people who say "what were you finking?" which is obviously ridiculous, but is probably more of a geographical thing than ignorance due to the education of the people saying it.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 4, 2011)

Demiurge said:


> "Everything happens for a reason..."
> 
> Makes my blood boil. Tragedy or loss is not a necessary condition for something good to eventual happen further down the line. Anyone that makes you eat a shit sandwich for the hope of a sweet dessert is an asshole- even if it makes Fate an asshole- and therefore not deserving of defensive rationalization.



Stumbled this night. Thought it was relevant. » Archive » eat shit & die 182

I agree.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 4, 2011)

The phrase







"Honey I love you!"





Cause I always answer it back saying 

"I love you too, now what do you want"


----------



## groovemasta (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't know if this only applies to my city but:

'peedz'
'bunk'
'deece'
preemoz'

I could go on..

EDIT - 'i dont get off to that'


----------



## Curt (Jun 4, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> do me a favour. DONT TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT P2!!!!!!
> I'm yet to play it. :3



You haven't had the pleasure of playing through Portal 2, yet? 


I'm sure you will love it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2011)

'Not trying to be funny, but' or 'Not being racist, but' followed up by a generally racist or offensive statement.



Guitarman700 said:


> I'm pretty laid back and good humored. That shit just offends me, and it offends my friends who are gay. Sorry if that makes me a person you don't want to associate with.


 
Gay means 'happy, lively, a bit showy'. So using the word gay to describe a homosexual man implies that they fit into the stereotype of a camp, overly-happy guy. But we don't think of what the word originally meant anymore, because the meaning of words change. When you think about it, calling a homosexual person gay should be offensive. You might as well call them camp, because that's what it means.

When I say something is gay, I don't even think of the homosexual relations of the word, because for me the two aren't linked in that context. I'm not a homophobe at all, in fact I'm one of those guys who likes to creep their male friends out by being overly friendly.  It's the context of words that makes them offensive, not the words themselves. They're just words, and society gets caught up on them too much.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> 'Not trying to be funny, but' or 'Not being racist, but' followed up by a generally racist or offensive statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.. you sound like this man right here


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 4, 2011)

Curt said:


> You haven't had the pleasure of playing through Portal 2, yet?
> 
> 
> I'm sure you will love it.



I hope man I got my hopes high about it haha.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> People whose main language is English, and say "lol" out loud, irk me a little bit, but I can stand it. However, a good chunk of my friends speak Spanish only, and they say "lol" out loud, and I go nuts. My cousin used to say it, and I just couldn't stand the fact that we were having a conversation in Spanish, and he would literally say "lol." It really disgusted me. How would you guys feel if I was having a conversation with you in English, and all of a sudden I started laughing in Spanish? "Jajajajaja." Makes me look stupid. Same thing applies to "lol."
> 
> This one doesn't really annoy me, but I just don't understand why people say it. Why do some people (specially British people) add an "r" at the end of some words? For example: "What do you think of my idear?".


 
Lol is part of the English language now. Might as well just accept it. It's not bad English, words are created out of necessity, and the word 'lol' is useful.

As for that 'r' thing, that's just accent.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 5, 2011)

^ You're right, it is part of the English language, and, while I'd rather not say it, I can stand it in English. It's when my non-English-speaking friends say it that I go all "Wtf" in my head. However, it's just one of those things that you dislike without any apparent reason. But you're right, it's beginning to form part of the language, and it will have to be generally accepted, eventually.

The 'r' thing was just me being curious though! Haha


----------



## Murmel (Jun 5, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> *However, it's just one of those things that you dislike without any apparent reason*



This is kind of a big problem for me. I have a very hard time with certain words and phrases in Swedish. For instance, calling someone 'love' as in "You're my love" in Swedish makes me cringe, because the word just for calling someone love is so ugly to my ears.
"You're my love" in Swedish would be "Du är min älskling". Älskling sounds so ugly, I hate that word, but it's hard to avoid it because of what it means


----------



## leandroab (Jun 5, 2011)

People that say "your" instead of "you're".


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 5, 2011)

niffnoff said:


> I thought aussies did that? Not to offend or stereotype one countries dialect.
> :') Can't remember adding R at the end of my sentences xD



what are you talking aboutr?


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> what are you talking aboutr?



 sorry buddy


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 7, 2011)

It is what it is, you get what you get.

+1

Don't know why, but it really bugs me.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 7, 2011)

Curt said:


> people who overuse the n word, or people who use gay as a replacement for stupid, lame, etc.
> 
> and a +1 to the "anything to do with juggalo's/juggalettes".




But you'd be understanding if I said Juggalos/juggalettes are gay right?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 7, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> But you'd be understanding if I said Juggalos/juggalettes are gay right?



I'd actually be more offended if someone used gay in that sense


----------



## Nonservium (Jun 7, 2011)

Using the terms "smacktard" and "fucktard" should be grounds for immediate removal of breeding organs/genitalia and then some crowbar to face action. I can't think of a more stupid insult or pairing of words. Most of the people that use them are trendy lil butt pirates anyways...


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 7, 2011)

"ear candy" I hate this phrase and it makes me want to scream. Certain musicians like to use this term to describe additional parts on a recording that enhance the regular parts. It makes me cringe every time I hear the phrase.

Also "case candy" annoys the crap out of me. WTF is case candy? It's not candy!


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 7, 2011)

Any phrase that doesn't use proper english or ebonics. "That's what's up" always makes me want to go hostile on some ignorant person, to those not familiar with it;

UNSUSPECTING VICTIM: "Gotta go down to the store"
IGNORANT PERSON: "That's what's up"

Makes me want to get a flamethrower and put everyone who says that in a line and induce flaming death upon them and say "That's what's up.... IN FLAMES!"


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 7, 2011)

"git r done"


----------



## Blake1970 (Jun 7, 2011)

" boogity, boogity, boogity, lets go racing boys."


----------



## Rook (Jun 7, 2011)

People here keep saying:

"worth it for the banter"
"banter mate, banter"
"that's bare man"
"that's jokes"
"that's bare jokes"

and they all make me want to slap people


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 7, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> People here keep saying:
> 
> "worth it for the banter"
> "banter mate, banter"
> ...



Here's a mindfuck for yah

"Man thatz bare sik yeah!" 

Gotta love the youth of England.... and I've only known this all my high school life ¬¬


----------



## Kabstract (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, it bugs me when people say "Legit" a lot. It doesn't bother me a whole lot though.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 7, 2011)

I honestly don't know how many people say this, but there was this group of guys in my grade in high school who called themselves "The Krew" ugh, and everything they did wasn't 'awesome', or 'badass', or just plain old 'good'. No, it was 'pro' and/or 'killer'. I'm not sure if I hate it when people say the latter because I find "The Krew" to be extremely idiotic, or just because it actually sounds stupid... *sigh*

Taken straight from one of these guys' Facebook: "summers pro man, been killing it in the gym and the casinos." It made me cringe a little.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jun 7, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> But you'd be understanding if I said Juggalos/juggalettes are gay right?




Some of us are homosexual and some of us are not. 


Either way i'm proud to be one 

Though I will admit i am tired of a few giving the rest of us a bad name.


also everyone feel free to neg rep me for being a Juggalo like last time I mentioned it, I get hassled a lot for it so it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jun 7, 2011)

one word:


Swag


----------



## mountainjam (Jun 7, 2011)

I hate when someone says something is "hella flush"


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jun 7, 2011)

Kabstract said:


> Oh, it bugs me when people say "Legit" a lot. It doesn't bother me a whole lot though.



I can't stand that either. It's right up there with _"epic." _


----------



## Cynic (Jun 8, 2011)

Djent

lolololol


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 8, 2011)

Djent


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> I hate hearing "that's what she said" yes its funny, but I swear im not talking sexually when I say something and someone butts in with that's what she said. Everyone laughs I want to bash my head on a rock. Haha


 
I hate this one especially... I have some friends that don't know when to be serious and when to joke. And sometimes I'll be expressing a serious concern and along comes this jackass with, "That's what she said!" I wanna throw a fist full of silver dollars directly at the middle of ppl's faces when they do stupid shit like that. There's a time and place for everything. 



ittoa666 said:


> Anyone that says "no homo" can suck my left testicle. I hate that shit. It just makes you look insecure.


 


Origin said:


> Anytime anyone says anything about karma or having faith or some retarded trendy bullshit from a philosopher the person never met or understood. Basically sycophants and idiots.


 


Kabstract said:


> Oh, it bugs me when people say "Legit" a lot. It doesn't bother me a whole lot though.


 


> You mad bro?


 


> I'm jelly.


 
Any time someone verbally abbreviates a phrase. 

All of these... 

I also hate it when ppl say things like:



> I did it because it makes a good story


To validate having done something they KNEW was dumb as hell

I also hate this one:



> Are you on Facebook?


 
Why the fuck can't we be friends w/o a digital intermediary???


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 8, 2011)

"lush".
i cant stand it.
"that is so lush man"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)

I use "U mad bro?" all the time, can't get enough of it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I use "U mad bro?" all the time, can't get enough of it.


 


I have a friend that says it CONSTANTLY. He seems to like to debate politics and religion alot w/ me. And if he says anything and you counter he just says "You mad, bro?" the whole time you're talking. And I'm not mad when I begin my counter but after about the third time he interrupts me w/ that stupid shit I'm ready to put my foot up his ass.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I have a friend that says it CONSTANTLY. He seems to like to debate politics and religion alot w/ me. And if he says anything and you counter he just says "You mad, bro?" the whole time you're talking. And I'm not mad when I begin my counter but after about the third time he interrupts me w/ that stupid shit I'm ready to put my foot up his ass.



Ah the man's got no sense of moderation, same with everything, if not used in moderation it loses it's effect. It's the best trolling phrase I've come across.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's the best trolling phrase I've come across.


 
'tis trolltacular.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 8, 2011)

I totally forgot what I wanted to say.

"Then it probably wasn't important."

I kill people which respond to me like that, no excuses...





I also hate it when girls act like stupid clichee American sluts: "Hell Yeaaaaaaah!", "Ohhhhhhhhh ssiiiiiiiiiiiit!" or "It's fuuuuuuuuuuun!". Kills my boner.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 8, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> I also hate it when girls act like stupid clichee American sluts: "Hell Yeaaaaaaah!", "Ohhhhhhhhh ssiiiiiiiiiiiit!" or "It's fuuuuuuuuuuun!". Kills my boner.



You think that's bad? Visit Birmingham, your boner can with stand NATURE after some of the shit the girls round here are like.

Here is some of our grammar round our "Yam Yam side of England"

Ay it= Isn't it
Terah = Bye
Bostin = Great
Hammerin em = Beating them
Alright Cocka? = Alright dear 

Gotta love the broad west midlands accent....


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 9, 2011)

"Your to young to know what your talking about." Makes me want to choke people that use it after i just outsmarted someone older in a conversation.


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

^ You're*


----------



## spattergrind (Jun 9, 2011)

One word: Rad

"Dude thats so rad!"



Unless you say it in a Keanu reeves' bill and ted voice or TMNT, you sound like an idiot.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's another one that bugs me: "It is but it isn't." 
There was this guy that I used to work with that would say that as the answer to any "is it" question. Like, 
Me: "Hey, is that cake any good?" 
Him: "It is but it isn't. Do you know what I mean?"
Me: "No. I have no frickin' idea what you mean, because you DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING!"


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 9, 2011)

I also hate when someone says, "Thank you" after I make a point. As if they already made the point, and I was just their friendly side kick there to hammer it home.

Me: "Man, there's way too much butter on this popcorn!"
Dude: "Thank you!"
Me: "Shut your cake hole! _I_ was the one that noticed all the butter. If you had noticed it you would have said "Man, there's way to much butter on this popcorn" instead of "thank you." I'm not going to make statements just to have you chime in later with an "I already thought of that and now you're agreeing with me" statement. Here, NOW you can be irritated with all this butter on here! (Dumps popcorn on dude's head and storms out.)

It's possible I got a little carried away on this one.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 9, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> It's possible I got a little carried away on this one.



Rocks...are your friend.


----------



## Rook (Jun 9, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> "Your to young to know what your talking about." Makes me want to choke people that use it after i just outsmarted someone older in a conversation.



I have a couple of teenage friends who seems to think people are saying this when they aren't, and when people do say it's normally because they aren't very old themselves lol.

To elaborate,

14 year old thinks twenty-something is implying they're wrong because they're too young, but they probably aren't; by that point age isn't a competition.
When a 17 year old is openly saying a 14 year old is too young, it's because they feel like they're too young themselves, or people say it to them.

That normally seems to be the way. Tbh the smartest younger guys I know are the ones that know they're too young to get some stuff or know everything 

What I'm saying is, if people have an issue, don't get bugged by it an fall into the same trap. If they don't care what you think, they're not worth the effort anyway.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 9, 2011)

when anyone says "god gave them something" when some thing good happens.
or "god moves in mysterious ways..." nope...he sure doesnt.


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 9, 2011)

I just realized another that really erks me.... "FML". It irritates me to no end when someone makes a redundant complaint and ends it with "FML". Seriously, a vending machine eating your change is so horrible it justifies this generalization of how horrible your life is? Just kill yourself then if waiting in line for 20 minutes at the DMV is just to much to bare!


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 9, 2011)

George Carlin is always great and this one is on topic.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 9, 2011)

So glad I made this thread it's funny and quite interesting with the things that annoy people haha. 

Couldn't agree more with the FML things. some of them make little to no sense...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2011)

1.) bands with names that have 20 something words all smashed into one word. It's annoying, not creative.

2.) "musicians" that spend thousands of dollars on gear and still can't play for shit. Maybe spend that cash on lessons. Go shower and wash the shames off you.

3.) Related to two, but the belief that you have to drop ridiculous amounts of money to get good tone. Im more impressed by the guy that can get "their sound" for $200 than the guy that spent $10,000 on their rig.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 10, 2011)

Goatchrist said:


> George Carlin is always great and this one is on topic.






ALWAYS right, I've not heard the man utter a word I didn't agree with.




ghstofperdition said:


> 1.) bands with names that have 20 something words all smashed into one word. It's annoying, not creative.
> 
> 2.) "musicians" that spend thousands of dollars on gear and still can't play for shit. Maybe spend that cash on lessons. Go shower and wash the shames off you.
> 
> 3.) Related to two, but the belief that you have to drop ridiculous amounts of money to get good tone. Im more impressed by the guy that can get "their sound" for $200 than the guy that spent $10,000 on their rig.



It looks like you misunderstood the thread title, but I agree on all 3.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ALWAYS right, I've not heard the man utter a word I didn't agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uh........actions speak louder than words? Yeah lets go with that. <.< >.>


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 10, 2011)

I used to say this alot, but the abbreviation and even the phrase
"just sayin" realising how much it's used now adays by people I know,
and it gets pretty... patronising.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> I have a couple of teenage friends who seems to think people are saying this when they aren't, and when people do say it's normally because they aren't very old themselves lol.
> 
> To elaborate,
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I'm talking in a sense of people who use it as a cop out of an argument kind of way. ^_^


----------



## -42- (Jun 10, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I use "U mad bro?" all the time, can't get enough of it.



I now use 'y u mad tho?'

More effective.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2011)

Sephiroth952 said:


> "Your to young to know what your talking about."


 
Yeah, and at the opposite end of the age spectrum I hate, "If it's too loud you're too old!" No, if it's too loud you need ear protection so you can hear 10 years from now.


----------

